# Dura Ace WH7850 SL or Fulcrum Racing 3 2 Way Fit



## trickypig (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to try Tubeless wheels. 

I'm down to a choice of the *Dura Ace 7850 SL *(Scandium) or *Fulcrum Racing 3 2 Way Fit.
*
I'm using them for training on a Scott CR1 & there are very few big hills in my area. 

I weigh 89kg (approx 195lbs).

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*My two cents*

I have the Dura Ace wheels. There is a learning curve to mounting tubeless tires but they roll very nicely and more tire choices are showing up. If it was me I'd look into the Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheels also. Chain Reaction Bicycles UK has them at about 50% off msrp.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the 7850 sl's and have put in about 2000 - 2500 miles on them. I am about the same weight as you give or take a few lbs. and do a variety of riding from 2k rides to mountains to group rides to solo recovery. These wheels roll butter smooth, stiff as heck, and quiet. The only issue that has developed is a creaking in the front hub, which was quickly resolved by apply a small amount of grease to the contact areas between the spokes and hub - creak gone. I have been running the Hutch Atom tire and it works well in all conditions - on my second set now. The tire mounting is not that difficult, just be sure to have 2 good stout plastic tire levers for getting that last bit of bead over the rim. If you are familiar with mtb tubless then this will be no different for mounting and expect the same results - no flats! Also, I do not use sealant.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The Fulcrum's are definitely stiffer and a harsher ride than the Shimano's. The Shimano's are smoother and probably are lighter so they have that going for them, plus the Dura Ace hub is excellent. Depends on what kind of ride you're looking for.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well first off, you may want to reconsider your options. Notice that both of the wheelsets you have chosen have low spoke counts. At your weight of 195, you may be having some flex issues with both choices.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I know a 185 pounder that went from the traditional 30 spoke wheels to a pair of the Dura Ace Scandium SL's which as 16 front 20 rear and has been happily riding them thousands of miles per year for 3 or 4 years. And he got them for free, so he doesn't feel the need to justify saying his wheels are great when they might not be. So many of us might have a different opinion of our wheels if we were given them for free, a more unbiased opinion would come out maybe... when you spend good money on something the tendency to go into denial or overlook a shortcoming is always present.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I have a pair of dura ace tubeless scandium wheels and haven't had any issues. I am down to around 180, but was around 190-5 this past winter and didn't have an issue with them. i ended up getting the carbon overlayed wheels and might be selling my dura ace scandiums, or you can check out ebay for some good deals as well


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't flex my SLs, but if I hit a good hole they will go out of true. I weigh 190, weighed 196 when I got them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I think they're both a good choice. I think the 6700's are a great value too, if you want to save a few dollars.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Your weight should not be a factor in the decision. I am a 200 lbs and they are the best riding and performing wheels that I have ever had. I would not hesitate to purchase them again and have seen many positive reports from riders my size.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm 190 pounds and my riding partner is 235. We both use Shimano DA TL wheels. I've got thousands of miles on mine and they are still as true as they were when new. I run them at 90# front and 95# rear.


----------



## trickypig (Sep 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies.

I overloaded on reviews etc & started to think that maybe the DA Scandiums weren't up to heavier riders. Great to know what happens in the real world!!

Sounds like both good, but DA get the nod for comfort.

Time to get some wheels & go tubeless...


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

*Road Tubless Tires*

I've been using a pair of 2010 Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit wheels with Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless tires since spring and couldn't be happier. I easily ride about 4,000 miles per year, most of this on my road bike with the tubeless tires.

Here's my experience so far. The tires weren't that hard to install. I have about 2,000 miles on my Hutchinson tires and have had only one front and rear flat. When the flat occurred, I just threw in an inner tube and was on my way. At home I easily patched the inside of the tire using a regular inner tube patch. I have over 700 miles on the patched tires.

The road feel of the tires is awesome. When I switch between wheelsets that have tubeless and regular clinchers, the tubeless tires provide a much better ride. Lower rolling restistance, quicker spin-up and just a plain smoother ride. I only need about 80psi in the tubeless tires compared to about 110psi in my regular tires.

I used Caffe Latex sealant in the tires and it did prevent one flat, but did no good on another one that was much larger. The latex sealant had dried out and did no good on the other flat. Since then I've put in just a small amount of sealant when I mounted the tire to make sure everything is sealed, and won't bother replacing it until I get a flat.

BTW, I normally get more flats than this on my regular Kevelar tires. Not sure if it's due to fewer pinch flats or the lower psi makes it harder for something to penatrate the tire.

I will be adding tubeless tires to my other bike soon. I've been using them on my mountain bike for more than 6 years without any issues. I'm glad to see the technology come to road bikes. Down the road I expect it to replace tubulars for pro riders.


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

In case you don't know, the Fulcrum wheels are the same as the Campy wheels. They have outstanding hubs, best in the industry. I have a pair of Shimano and Fulcrums and I personally think the Fulcrums are better all around.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

KevinLutz said:


> They have outstanding hubs, best in the industry. I have a pair of Shimano and Fulcrums and I personally think the Fulcrums are better all around.



This could be argued until the cows come home. What I do agree with is that both Shimano and Campy make some of the best stuff in the industry.


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

Agreed, but I would add SRAM to the mix for this new shifters.


----------



## trickypig (Sep 8, 2010)

I ended up buying Fulcrum 3 2 way's. Got a good price from an overseas website & found that the warranty doesn't make any mention of which country you purchase from. Shimano had a notice on their website which said they'd charge $200 to look at a warranty claim if the wheels came from an overseas website!!

Also found that every bike mechanic I spoke to went for Fulcrum. One guy was from a shop selling Fulcrum & Shimano wheels & said that only 2 pairs of Fulcrum's had ever come back for warranty repairs. Sounds like strong wheels to me.

Also found out about new Dura Ace wheels about to hit the market & didn't want to get left with "old" model wheels.

At the end of the day I reckon that both wheels are going to be very close, but the poor state of the roads round my way tipped me to go for the apparent strength of the Fulcrum's.

Found the first tyre a little bit of a challenge to mount, but got it sussed by the second. Used Caffelatex & am now experimenting with tyre pressure's...

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Can you put a link to that Shimano webpage that says that they charge $200 to look at a warranty claim?


----------



## trickypig (Sep 8, 2010)

Follow this link & download Warranty Procedure PDF:

http://www.shimano.com.au/publish/content/global_cycle/en/au/index/tech_support/warranty3.html

This may only be applicable to Shimano Australia.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

trickypig said:


> Follow this link & download Warranty Procedure PDF:
> 
> Warranty
> 
> This may only be applicable to Shimano Australia.


Specifically: http://www.shimano.com.au/publish/c...downloadFile.html/SAUS Warranty Procedure.pdf


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Well first off, you may want to reconsider your options. Notice that both of the wheelsets you have chosen have low spoke counts. At your weight of 195, you may be having some flex issues with both choices.


My buddy weighs 240 and has had NO problems with his Racing 1's. He'll bunny hop over cracks and ruts. Still running true after 5000+ miles.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> My buddy weighs 240 and has had NO problems with his Racing 1's. He'll bunny hop over cracks and ruts. Still running true after 5000+ miles.


Similar story here. One of my riding buddies is 6'7", weighs 250 and has been riding Shimano C24 Tubeless for years with no issues. He is a good rider who unweights over cracks, potholes, etc.


----------

